# Grinding Noise From Front Wheel



## misterxmodelx (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi all, got a horrific grinding noise from the front left (UK passenger side) wheel of my Model X.

Any ideas? Sounds awful.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Check for a rock trapped between the brake caliper and rotor.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Can you give more details? Even better would be to record a video and upload it to YouTube so that we could all hear it.

Most likely, just a small stone as @JasonF says. Can often be fixed by using the brakes hard to "crush" the offending rock until its pulverized small enough to fall out.
If you haven't used the car for a while and it was wet, then the rotors might have a thick layer of rust, which can cause a grinding noise. Using the brakes even lightly is usually enough to grind off the rust.
If you had a brake pad fail & fall apart, you could be hearing the pad backing rubbing against the rotor. In this case, I would only expect the noise to occur while pressing on the brakes.
Is it more of a squealing noise than a grinding noise? That would be the indicator, telling you that your brake pads need to be replaced.


----------

